# Help with choosing rods and reels please



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi guys,
I would really appreciate your advice on what rods and reels I would need to buy to target basically 4 groups of fish.
I am an absolute novice so I apologise if the grouping below is incorrect 
1) I would like to get a rig for catching squid and also small bait fish like yellow tail and slimy mackerel - would the same rod and reel combo suit for this group?
2) the second group would be the Bream whiting group and would flathead fall into this category too?
3) Snapper Salmon Tailor Jewfish Bonito?
4) Kingfish and what other fish would i be able to use this gear for?

I will be fishing from a yak.

I would appreciate advice on brand of rod and reel and what combination would work well in each of the categories.

I will be going shopping to Compleat Angler and Amazon outdoors tomorrow and would also appreciate any advice you could give me if possible on where to buy from in Sydney's south west

Thank you all very much.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

How about some crankbait rods crank


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey stealthfisha 
Lol Thanks for the recommendation mate! I haven't heard or seen that brand but then I am a novice so I don't really have a clue lol.
I will check them out tomorrow 
Cheers
Alan


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Patwah,
Thanks heaps for your recommendations. I really appreciate it. 
I like your tip for kingfish  I will check blindsonline for that lol 
Cheers
Alan


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Yep, agreed. Go quality over quantity. 2 good set ups will cover most inshore yak fishing requirements. Some reels (i have a rarenium) come with a second spool meaning you can pack it with a different line strength providing even greater versatility.


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks Sean. I agree.i dontmind spending money on a decent set up that will give me a lot of enjoyment and last.
I will try and get reels that have a spare spool.thanks for reminding me about that.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey Liam8227,
Thanks for your tips. 
I was thinking about spending about 350 to 400 for each set up.
It's not too much I know but if I have to get 3 or 4 set ups it all adds up lol
I would like to know if I may what brands and model of rods and reels you prefer 
Cheers
Alan


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Liam8227 and Gatesy,
Thank you very much for all your recommendations advice and tips.
I am starting to get a really good idea of what I need to get thanks to all of you.
A question if I may......what's the difference between Daiwa and Shimano on a high level? I am of the understanding that the Shimano warranty is better? Is that a fact or am i misinformed? 
I was tending towards Shimano but now am also considering Daiwa.
Gatesy since you're a Daiwa brand whore lol (I like that) could you please if possible let me know some of the advantages of Daiwa over Shimano or is it just a brand thing?
I would be really keen to hear yours and anyone else's thoughts on this and I hope I haven't opened up a can of worms lol
Thanks again for all your help guys. I really appreciate it.
If I don't hear from you all this side of Christmas...I know everyone is busy......I wish you all a very merry Christmas and may Santa be extra kind to you all 
Cheers
Alan


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks again Gatesy and thanks Cav,
I will go shopping soon 
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year 
Cheers
Alan


----------



## 00ROTA (Dec 25, 2013)

I currently have 2 setups that cover these species.

1st for squid, bream, yakkas, flatties, other small girls.
NS Hurricane Egi rod, KRS802L with a Shimano Stradic 1000fj and 8lb line. Rod was 125, reel was 185, braid was 40, life is good. Some fishing buddies of mine consider this to be rather crappy for the bream, flatty, etc, until they hook them up on it! Works like a horse, casts forever, etc. I highly recommend it.

2nd setup
Shimano Tcurve 732, Shimano Stradic 4000FJ and 20lb braid.

I know they are on the longer side of rods for yaks, but work well for me on the boats!


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi 00ROTA,
Welcome to the forum 
Thank you very much for sharing what set ups work for you I really appreciate it.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Gatesy said:


> Crank
> 
> Just be weary of 20lb in anything but deep structure less water for Mr Kingfish. You'll land some but even undersized fish will ruin your day with that tackle, saying that you could get lucky like SBD and grab a 1M plus because it swims away from the danger.
> 
> ...


Hey Gatesy,
Thanks for the advice mate.
I am sorry I am a bit clueless so could you please explain in a bit more detail about 3 things if you don't mind.
1) less water for for Mr. KIngfish
Did you mean I COULD use the 20lb for when I am fishing in deep water with structure and/or in shallow water without structure?
2) SBD
I am not sure what this acronym stands for and I am sure when you tell me I'll go...ahhhh and realise I should have known lol
3) swims away from danger
Did you mean the 1m plus kingfish will grab it and run and not try and snag u in deep structure?
Sorry mate I am really new to this so I have no idea at all 
I would really appreciate if you could please explain if that's cool with you.
Thanks
Cheers
Alan


----------



## 00ROTA (Dec 25, 2013)

20lb line with kingys will cause some headaches, no doubt about it! They are very dirty fighters, and will bust you off in structure if given the chances. I have lost some really nice fish, but i prefer fishing light tackle. Makes it special when you land a good one.
If your not into that sort of challenge and just want to land the big girls, go 40-50lb line to skull drag them away from structure.


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for those tips 00ROTA.
Interesting 
Cheers
Alan


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks Gatesy,
Man If only I could get even a medium sized fish it would make my Christmas holidays!! 
Thanks again for all your advice and help mate. I really appreciate it.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I just thought I would let you all know that I have bought two set ups that would cover my options 3 and 4
I went middle of the road price wise and bought a shimano 7' 2 piece ballistIx pro 702M soft plastics spin 6-10kg rod and i paired it with with a Shimano Nasci 4000 reel. This is for Snapper Jews Bonito Salmon etc
The second rig I bought is a 6' 2 piece Gladiator xoskeleton jig force jig/spin rod line class 30kgs paired with a Shimano Aernos 8000 XT reel for kings and other larger fish. I wanted to go for the Stradic Ci4+ 4000 and the Stradic 8000FJ but the guys at the shop said that as a novice I would be better off saving the $100 per reel. 
Do you guys reckon these set ups are ok?
If anyone feels they are no good or I should get the CI4+ and the Stradic FJ instead with different rods please tell me and I can change them tomorrow morning as I need to go back to the store before I head out to fish.
Thanks very much.
Cheers
Alan


----------

